# Live in HD (2014-2015)



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

A purely practical issue: does anyone here know when the "Live in HD" Met tickets go on sale to the general public in the US? I thought I read it was on Aug. 22nd (today), but all of a sudden there's nothing on the Met website about it, and the ticket service is only letting Met Members buy tickets. Does anyone have any updated info. about this?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually, the site seems to be working now -- it seems the tickets didn't actually go on sale until 10:00. So if anyone in the US or Canada wants to purchase "Live in HD" tickets, they're on sale as of August 22nd, 10:00 AM. Anyway, I just got two tickets to LA DONNA DEL LAGO, the March 14th Saturday matinee! I can't wait!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's depressing to say that where I live you can pretty much get tickets at the last minute to anything you want to see.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's depressing to say that where I live you can pretty much get tickets at the last minute to anything you want to see.


I live in a major metropolitan area, and the live matinee broadcasts usually sell out quickly, which is why I wanted to get in early to buy a ticket. The re-broadcasts, on the other hand, never sell out.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Bellinilover said:


> I live in a major metropolitan area, and the live matinee broadcasts usually sell out quickly, which is why I wanted to get in early to buy a ticket. The re-broadcasts, on the other hand, never sell out.


Yes, of course, what was I thinking, we don't ever have Live in HD (time differences), we have Dead in HD weeks later and more than one chance to see.


----------

